# Question on Aquaclear 110 modification



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi to all. I am going to be setting up a Cichlid 55 gal in the future using a Hydor Pro 600 canister filter and an Aquaclear 110. I have seen some info and youtube videos on a new product called inTank Media baskets made of acrylic. These media baskets supposedly force the water through all the media via holes and the formed compartments. This appears to make the AC 110 a more efficient filter. Have any members had any experience with this product??
Thanks in advance to all responding members.:betta:


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this modification you mention but I have many AC110 filters and in my opinion they are a pretty efficient filter on their own. My absolute favorite HOB filters by far.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I too favor the aq over ALL other HOBs.
The In Tank thing looks pretty cool,but for the price you could just add a second AQ110 and run it however you want!
I do dig that people try to improve things and if you made this for yourself I would be very interested in how it worked and what you thought.But again for the price,I would just add another.I run an AQ110 on 55g GBR grow out tank(now only housing 4 orange laser cories{Please breed!}).I don't use any of the "so called bio medias" that most others do,I'm the sponge guy!You really don't need anything else!
AquaClear 110 Media Basket Install - YouTube
http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-110...5&sr=8-10&keywords=aquaclear+110+filter+media
Aquaclear 110 Power Filter
A new (extra/additional) filter is actually $10 less!
Both have free shipping!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome video - that looks pretty cool. I just hate to cut pieces away from my filter to modify. For my needs, I don't need this but it sure looks cool.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

it's pretty, but it just doesnt seem justified for the price, the stock basket is already a fairly decent design, and this one seems a lot tighter therefore harder to remove for cleaning

my 2 on my 55g work great


----------



## AJerman (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, I must say, I was a little intrigued by this as well when I first read this thread. I've always heard good things about AquaClear filters, but I had never used one until I got an AC70 the other day for up upcoming quarantine tank. This looks like an interesting addition, but I can't imagine how they can charge $50 for some plexiglass with strategically placed holes in them. If it were cheaper I'd try it, but I'm with coralbandit, I usually just have excessive filtration rather than worrying about every last bit of efficiency out of a single filter (like the AC70 on my 29 gallon tank!).


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good choice on the Hydro 600, I love mine, The Hydro by itself is all you need for a 55, I got one on my 125g with a Eheim 2215. The Hydro ran by itself for about a week, and water was crystal clear, and the flow is amazing... My new top canister filter.. I have 3 AC110, and a AC70, and love them too, and will replace the Eheim with one of the AC110 on my next WC.


----------

